# Part needed for a 42041 13hp x 32"



## Bigpat (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello
on the very last snowfall of 2013 that I needed the Snowblower and I was all done with my walk and driveway, I went to clear the walk for my neighbor whose husband was deployed I picked up this small frozen stick and it caught the impeller bending the blade. Wow what a Job getting the Auger Sheave part #1917403 off! I have called Troy Bilt and sent out a dozen e-mails asking if anyone had this part (it was discontinued) I have had this Blower for close to 20yrs. and it is still solid but I messed up the Pulley and the belts slip when its under load. any ideas for fixing? Thank you


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to SBF.....! :welcome:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you able to get one from a different manufacturer? They should all be pretty similar. I have a few Ariens machines and they are all 3/4" bore, slot cut for keyway, 9" diameter. The compact is a little smaller diameter. With the measurements of your old one we might be able to find a suitable replacement.

Pulleys & Idlers | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

http://shop.phoenix-mfg.com/shop-pulleys

http://stores.ebay.com/Redshellers-Store

For Life Out Here | Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bigpat :welcome:

You might try an independent auto shop or a machine shop. They may be able to heat it up and bend it back into shape.
How about a photo of the damage ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------

